# So the pope died ....



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

And we are all doomed.

So i'm talking with my wife, and evidently there was something amiss with jimmy carter attending the popes funeral. She can't remember details, i wanna know, time for Google!
I type in 

*jimmy carter misses the popes funeral* (MAN i love Google)



And this is the sponsored ad on the right......

Pope Is Dead Stuff
Shirts, Mugs, Bags, Hoodies
Show your support!

www.DeadPopeStuff.com

Methinks wes hould all be _REALLY_ worried about this planet alluva sudden .....

[ I tried going there but my internet has been screwy lately, so i dunno if the guy got assassinated for blasphemy against the pope and had his HD erased and website 
purged in the cleansing fires of absolution (religious nuts do that from time to time), or if its my internet ... ]


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, well in this world it is about money...


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

No kidding, nothing is sacred these days. Remember after 9/11, some idiot was trying to sell t-shirts of the plane crashing into the tower?

Sigh

And the link did finally work, sadly enough .....


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

That's not as bad as that wacko Fred Phelps saying the Pope is burning in hell because he wasn't saved. :roll:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha, the pope wasn't saved huh? i guess i was right, we ARE all doomed then


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Some religions believe the pope is the anti-christ and catholics are not going to heaven because they don't follow the bible. They pray to someone other then god because of all the saints they worships. 



RC


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

That's actually mildly amusing hehe. The leader of the catholic religion being the anti-christ. Heh, sure had me fooled


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What I find intresting is that Mother Teresea died at the same time as Princess Diana and the Popes funeral was scheduled the same time as Prince Charles wedding. Does that mean the wedding is just like another death. :lol: 

All you heard about was Dianas death nothing of Mother Teresea back then.

Now all you hear about is the Pope and nothing of Prince Charles.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I smell a conspiracy..................


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

hehe


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It is so sad how everyone is judged on our planet. The way I look at it is, who cares who goes where when they die. Let them sort thru that, and let the dead worry about where they are going.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's also sad the amount of money religions make off people using the fear of where someone is going after they die. 


RC


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

so true so true


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you know the vadicant (sp?) has its own military and is considered its own country.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

(RC) @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> It's also sad the amount of money religions make off people using the fear of where someone is going after they die.
> 
> 
> RC


You got that right. A few years back there was an article in the newspaper about a couple who almost got bilked out of like 10k worth of gold jewelry because the "psychic" lady convinced this deeply religious couple that said gold jewelry was "cursed" and giving them bad luck. They were new arrivals to this country to boot.
Going to a "psychic" and leaving 10k lighter can certainly make you feel like a prostate exam gone bad


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

fish_doc @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> Did you know the vadicant (sp?) has its own military and is considered its own country.


Aye, the worlds smallest country. neat little facts.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i didnt know they had an army.

I heard to beome the pope, you had to cure someone with a miracle or something.

every time they vote, and cant decide who's going to be the new pope they sprey a chemical on the ballots that burns black, when they do select a pope, they use a chemical on the ballots that when burned turns the smoke really really white.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They are known as the Vatican Swiss Guard.
Wikipedia has a small snippet about them and how it works.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, supposedly you can buy a loved ones entry into heaven....an old saying by roman catholics is something like this: "when the coin in the coffer rings, another soul from purgatory springs"
so in other words, if you pay, youre saved; if you dont, you arent


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, very old saying by a catholic priest. that was the saying that pushed martin luther to post his 95 thesis. and led to the catholic reformation, or maybe it was a counter-reformation. I doubt that practice of preists selling "certificates of indulgence" still goes on.

I may not be a religious person, but the pope did do a lot good for people around the earth (some of which I didnt agree with, like any forms of birth control especially condoms being "bad") and I mourn is death.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well the pope had a major part on bringing communism down on eastern Europe, but in my opinion he shut his eyes from the issue on aids in Africa.
Oh you have an english version too from the saying?in finnish it goes 
"kun raha kirstuun kilahtaa niin sielu taivaaseen vilahtaa". :lol: 
and Martin Luther started the reformation, counter-reformation was the catholic churches counterstrike(The jesuitas were founded or what are they in english?Ignatius Loyola with his merry men).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah, thats true, but he did try to educate many on aids, and to save sex for marrage or something. but thats also what i meant by him condemning condoms.


jesuitas are jesuits in english. 


but with the popes death will come a new pope, one undoubtably with somewhat more liberal ideas. maybe he'll (or she? can there be a she pope?) stress more on aids.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

no there can't be a she pope.


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

haha a Popette! j/k :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

No.......there will never be any female popes, nor is it likely the successor to the Pope will be any more liberal. While the members of the church are certainly more liberal, the powers that be tend to be VERY traditonal, and are very resistant to change.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

well a while ago i thought there could never be a female president, but now we have one. Maybe catholics too then, I doubt it though :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, but in the Catholic religion, only men are allowed to celebrate Mass, which is really the highest duty of the clergy. The leaders of the church will not allow the ordination of women the way other religions have, therefore, women, by church law cannot achieve status as Pope. They could change that, as well as allowing clergy to marry, however that is not likely to change, at least not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

No, I definately couldn't see that happening. Catholics are set in their ways when it comes to change, so society has very little influence on this decision.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

But then again it use to be that priests could not be married. Now they allow it.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Not for Catholic Priests


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually there has been such a shortage of Catholic Priests in my area they do allow it. 

It has been a slow transition. First it was not at all, Then if you were married before getting intrested in the priesthood, Now anytime even after being a priest.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Now maybe they will stop going after the boys????


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

although a very conservative pope will be elected, he will be slightly more liberal than the last. its how the church slowly evolves. I'm not saying he'll be pro gay marriage, but maybe more tolerant of other things.


----------

